# Summer Transfer Window



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2014)

As the season comes to an end fans are already looking towards next season and the improvements that need to be made over the summer 

So what areas do you see your team needing to improve on in the summer and the names you would like to see arriving 

Whilst we have had a cracking season we still need strengthening in areas - especially with CL as well

Our areas I believe are 

LB , CB , DM , Attacking Mid. 

The players I would like us to look at would be 

LB - Rodriguez 
CB- Louvren , Caulker 
DM - Mascerano , Bender
Attack Mid - Lallana 

Would even look at someone like Ratikic to as we will need to replace Gerrard soon


----------



## Crazyface (May 8, 2014)

You need a right back. Johnson is NOT a full back in any Universe. Then get John Terry to sort out the sieve like defence. Also a back up for your captain. Everything else looks pretty damn good.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2014)

Rumour has it that Greek waste of money is going from Fulham. Has hardly kicked a ball and cost Â£16m but has CL experience and so hopefully we can recoup most of our loses. Hope we (Fulham) get rid of a lot of the older dead wood, accept we're a mid table championship side and do what Swansea and Southampton did and plan for the future bying younger players and bringing them on or from within. Hope Fulham don't panic buy in the summer


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 8, 2014)

Suarez to Real Madrid. We are in Spain and it is all over the Spanish Press.No other  comment needed now about Suarez.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2014)

3offTheTee said:



			Suarez to Real Madrid. We are in Spain and it is all over the Spanish Press.No other  comment needed now about Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

It would make sense and I don't think he'd be shy about going or wanting to go if they make an official move.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2014)

We need a Centre forward ,no chance of  Lukaku staying . not sure of Kone 

If the rest stay we wont be too bad ,

Cover for Jags & Distin , Stones is ok but will need another season id say ,

Alcaraz ? should be re-named Alcatraz and put on an island of new york somewhere .. i wouldnt mind having Lescott back .. 
Unless he's a content rich bench warming i won a medal for turning up happy out sort & stays at city .. cant need the money that bad , surely ?


----------



## c1973 (May 8, 2014)

We are skint and could be doing with a decent CF, CB x 2 and maybe a midfielder at least! One or two decent youngsters, the boy Gallagher looks decent, just don't think they'll get a decent chance.


----------



## cookelad (May 8, 2014)

I don't think we're a million miles away, problem of course is that standing still is the same as going backwards, I'd like to see us finally replace Adams, Vieira and Henry, sounds simple enough doesn't it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			We need a Centre forward ,no chance of  Lukaku staying . not sure of Kone 

If the rest stay we wont be too bad ,

Cover for Jags & Distin , Stones is ok but will need another season id say ,

Alcaraz ? should be re-named Alcatraz and put on an island of new york somewhere .. i wouldnt mind having Lescott back .. 
Unless he's a content rich bench warming i won a medal for turning up happy out sort & stays at city .. cant need the money that bad , surely ?
		
Click to expand...

 Yep that Alcaraz is shocking. Would you have Rodwell back, if a cut price deal for say 8-10 million? I thought he looked like cracking future player, but his career certainly stalled at City.


----------



## G.U.R (May 8, 2014)

Would love to see Khadira come in to play alongside Matic. Really want Lukaku back and not sign Costa, although we will need another striker just not convinced on that one.


----------



## Khamelion (May 8, 2014)

Newcastle will do their usual, spout forth in the press that they are going to make some good quality signings, sign no one until the transfer window, is about to close, then get some over the hill has been who wants one last pay day, the press will then reports stories from the club that they were close but not quite.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 8, 2014)

What a question and where do I start. If we recall all 28 players out on loan from far and wide not many as there is a worldly keeper and a not to shabby striker along with a couple of others. However if they stay away then the question is easy. A keeper, 3 defenders, 3 midfielders and 3 strikers. Simples


----------



## Val (May 8, 2014)

There is a player who I think would add a further dimension to Liverpool and reckon he would be unbelievable in that team. Arron Ramsey.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			There is a player who I think would add a further dimension to Liverpool and reckon he would be unbelievable in that team. Arron Ramsey.
		
Click to expand...


He is going nowhere [hopefully]... Believe he is still on quite a long contract... If he had remained fit for the whole season fairly confident Arsenal would have still be in with a chance at the end rather than just a sideshow as to who was getting the last spot...


----------



## Val (May 8, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			He is going nowhere [hopefully]... Believe he is still on quite a long contract... If he had remained fit for the whole season fairly confident Arsenal would have still be in with a chance at the end rather than just a sideshow as to who was getting the last spot...
		
Click to expand...

Not doubting it mate but with the way Liverpool go forward he would be fantastic in that midfield.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Not doubting it mate but with the way Liverpool go forward he would be fantastic in that midfield.
		
Click to expand...

Up until his untimely injury his performances in the PL were as good as anyones... Fortunately he doesn't get over-hyped in the press, largely [I believe], as there is no chance whatsoever of him pulling on an England shirt ...


----------



## MadAdey (May 8, 2014)

I think that you have overlooked something Phil. I would like to see another striker come into the club. Someone with a bit more of a domineering presence thats good in the air, I'm not on about a big lump like Carroll but someone who can play football like Dzeko. I think we could really do with adding another dimension to our attack and getting someone who is good in the air would add that.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep that Alcaraz is shocking. Would you have Rodwell back, if a cut price deal for say 8-10 million? I thought he looked like cracking future player, but his career certainly stalled at City.
		
Click to expand...


Rodwell . mmmmm ? yea probably mate , he is a decent player ,  if Barry stays and i think he just might , McCarthy , Osman etc he could give us something different  in the middle .. id say the dosh going on a CF tho .. hope so anyhow .. 
Next season will tell us how good Martinez & the club really is


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think that you have overlooked something Phil. I would like to see another striker come into the club. Someone with a bit more of a domineering presence thats good in the air, I'm not on about a big lump like Carroll but someone who can play football like Dzeko. I think we could really do with adding another dimension to our attack and getting someone who is good in the air would add that.
		
Click to expand...

 I think Bony would be a very good addition to our squad, who is fast, skilful, a decent goalscorer but also has a good physical presence, and is good in the air (as is dzeko). If not I'd also like Remy as our 3rd striker that we desparately need. Also get Borini back as 4th choice. Melt down Aspas for scrap.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Up until his untimely injury his performances in the PL were as good as anyones... Fortunately he doesn't get over-hyped in the press, largely [I believe], as there is no chance whatsoever of him pulling on an England shirt ...
		
Click to expand...

And because he is Welsh :mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think Bony would be a very good addition to our squad, who is fast, skilful, a decent goalscorer but also has a good physical presence, and is good in the air (as is dzeko). If not I'd also like Remy as our 3rd striker that we desparately need. Also get Borini back as 4th choice. Melt down Aspas for scrap.
		
Click to expand...

yeah both Bony and Remy would add a different dimension

Im not sure we really need it though as a priority.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 8, 2014)

We need another striker as a priority, Rickie isn't getting any younger and Rodriguez is out for mionths. Osvaldo is clearly a waste of money and will be off for a huge loss, and young Sam Gallagher is not quite ready a full time prem run yet. Danny Ings name has been banded around a bit, might be worth a punt and he is a Southampton lad so may well want to come. And hopefully we'll be in for a keeper, Boruc is good, but he has his weaknesses and idiot moments. Unfortunately our back up keeper is about as good as I am and I think Kelvin Davis may well retire soon as he's been injured for ages, so he has no real competition. I wouldn't mind a cheeky bid for Marshall, the Cardiff keeper, everytime Ive watched him he's been outstanding.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 8, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			We need another striker as a priority, Rickie isn't getting any younger and Rodriguez is out for mionths. Osvaldo is clearly a waste of money and will be off for a huge loss, and young Sam Gallagher is not quite ready a full time prem run yet. Danny Ings name has been banded around a bit, might be worth a punt and he is a Southampton lad so may well want to come. And hopefully we'll be in for a keeper, Boruc is good, but he has his weaknesses and idiot moments. Unfortunately our back up keeper is about as good as I am and I think Kelvin Davis may well retire soon as he's been injured for ages, so he has no real competition. I wouldn't mind a cheeky bid for Marshall, the Cardiff keeper, everytime Ive watched him he's been outstanding.
		
Click to expand...

I think our best deals could be keeping as many as possible of the current squad together. I think a striker and cb are our weakest points. If all stay together.


----------



## fundy (May 8, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			What a question and where do I start. If we recall all 28 players out on loan from far and wide not many as there is a worldly keeper and a not to shabby striker along with a couple of others. However if they stay away then the question is easy. A keeper, 3 defenders, 3 midfielders and 3 strikers. Simples
		
Click to expand...

You a chelsea fan? and you think they need another 10 players? Is your first name Jose?


----------



## LanDog (May 8, 2014)

United fan here, we need a LB, CB, 2 CM's and possibly a winger of the goal scoring variety

I would like to see Shaw, Subotic or Dante.

In CM we need one who is able to create and carry the ball from midfield throughout to the forward line someone like Modric or Fabregas, either of them I will sacrifice a limb for and also we need a more combative, box to box type kinda player like Vidal or Gundogan.

In the attacking sense theres been some press links to Thomas Muller who is one of my favourite players and can play in up to 4 positions so I would love to see that.

If possible a combination of some of those players would be fantastic, probably won't turn out anything like that though!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2014)

And so the rumours and whispers start. Â£20m for Lallana from Liverpool. Good player but is he what they need and is that the right price or too much?


----------



## MadAdey (May 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And so the rumours and whispers start. Â£20m for Lallana from Liverpool. Good player but is he what they need and is that the right price or too much?
		
Click to expand...

They do need to add depth in the creative areas. In the attacking midfield role there is only Couthino, maybe Suso when he returns from his loan spell is going to add another dimension to the midfield. Lallana is proven PL and that is what we need, someone who can come straight in and play.


----------



## MadAdey (May 9, 2014)

IMO Liverpool need to sign 5 players. As Phil has already said they need a CB, LB, DM, AM, but they need to sign another striker. I think if they can add good players in those positions then there is no reason why they can't be up the top again and still do well in Europe.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 9, 2014)

fundy said:



			You a chelsea fan? and you think they need another 10 players? Is your first name Jose?
		
Click to expand...

It is hardly rocket science to any person the understands football. Cech on way out, as is terry and Cole is leaving that's 3. Lampard is getting old and Luiz is a liability, that's 5 needed. It's common knowledge throughout football that 3 strikers are needed that equals 8. If as it's touted Oscar will leave that's 9. So Fundy how wrong am I. By the looks of it not very


----------



## SaintHacker (May 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And so the rumours and whispers start. Â£20m for Lallana from Liverpool. Good player but is he what they need and is that the right price or too much?
		
Click to expand...

Really? Â£20m wouldn't even buy his bootlaces...


----------



## MadAdey (May 9, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Really? Â£20m wouldn't even buy his bootlaces...
		
Click to expand...

I would not pay much more than Â£20M for a player that has had one good season in the PL, who has no European competition experience and not really proven on the international stage either.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2014)

Looks like we will be selling over the summer. McCarthy to Arsenal should bring in a few million. Obita to Liverpool ? Whatever we raise we will spend a fraction, if anything. It is going to be a struggle next season unless we get a rich new owner.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 9, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Really? Â£20m wouldn't even buy his bootlaces...
		
Click to expand...

 Out of interest, who would be the 3 Soton players you would hate to lose next year, and in what order. You've got some cracking players, but who do you rate the highest and most influential.


----------



## jpenno (May 9, 2014)

Despite having been entertained all season at Anfield I would prefer us to spend some money on a new defence!!

We will score more one than you doesnt always work.

Mignolet has been poor and the own goals between Kolo and Skyrtel account for our goal difference against City. Sakho is not the answer and Agger is reportedly off the barca, so whilst its good to be linked with the likes of Llallana and we need strength in depth for champions league we do need to increase the quality of the first team too.

Deals need to be done quickly too prior to the World Cup starting, our biggest problem in the transfer market though is Ian Ayre, he is absolultely clueless.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 9, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Really? Â£20m wouldn't even buy his bootlaces...
		
Click to expand...


I hope he goes for more as well! Just so as a Bournemouth fan, our 25% cut of it gets bigger!


----------



## freddielong (May 9, 2014)

jpenno said:



			Despite having been entertained all season at Anfield I would prefer us to spend some money on a new defence!!

We will score more one than you doesnt always work.

Mignolet has been poor and the own goals between Kolo and Skyrtel account for our goal difference against City. Sakho is not the answer and Agger is reportedly off the barca, so whilst its good to be linked with the likes of Llallana and we need strength in depth for champions league we do need to increase the quality of the first team too.

Deals need to be done quickly too prior to the World Cup starting, our biggest problem in the transfer market though is Ian Ayre, he is absolultely clueless.
		
Click to expand...


But you already have the most expensive defence in the league


----------



## fundy (May 9, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			It is hardly rocket science to any person the understands football. Cech on way out, as is terry and Cole is leaving that's 3. Lampard is getting old and Luiz is a liability, that's 5 needed. It's common knowledge throughout football that 3 strikers are needed that equals 8. If as it's touted Oscar will leave that's 9. So Fundy how wrong am I. By the looks of it not very
		
Click to expand...

tbh it sums up why I have little more than a passing interest in football these days. A fan of a club that spends 100s of millions each year expects the above in the close season. You're as bonkers as your manager, the sad bit is the Russian will probably foot the bill yet again


----------



## anotherdouble (May 9, 2014)

fundy said:



			tbh it sums up why I have little more than a passing interest in football these days. A fan of a club that spends 100s of millions each year expects the above in the close season. You're as bonkers as your manager, the sad bit is the Russian will probably foot the bill yet again
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha ha. Not even worth further riposte.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

fundy said:



			tbh it sums up why I have little more than a passing interest in football these days. A fan of a club that spends 100s of millions each year expects the above in the close season. You're as bonkers as your manager, the sad bit is the Russian will probably foot the bill yet again
		
Click to expand...

Is the results of kids playing Champ Manager - now its a russian playing Champ Manager


----------



## SaintHacker (May 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Out of interest, who would be the 3 Soton players you would hate to lose next year, and in what order. You've got some cracking players, but who do you rate the highest and most influential.
		
Click to expand...

If Lallana goes I will be devastated. I would also hate to lose Lovren as he has been immense. I think the third would be Schneiderlin, or Steven Davis. Davis is a player who you don't really hear a lot about, but he covers every blade of grass on the pitch week in week out.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Out of interest, who would be the 3 Soton players you would hate to lose next year, and in what order. You've got some cracking players, but who do you rate the highest and most influential.
		
Click to expand...

Lallana is key. Plain and simple Ramirez isn't up to it and prowse needs another year. We need another striker too, but lambert won't leave so he won't need replacing and shaw could be covered again by clyne. Ideally they all stay. But I think if the captain leaves then trouble will follow.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I would not pay much more than Â£20M for a player that has had one good season in the PL, who has no European competition experience and not really proven on the international stage either.
		
Click to expand...

With respect you haven't watched him grow from the youth team into the player he is today. He is the real deal and is only going to get better. you say you wouldn't spend more than Â£20m on him, I wouldn't pick up the phone for less than 35.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			With respect you haven't watched him grow from the youth team into the player he is today. He is the real deal and is only going to get better. you say you wouldn't spend more than Â£20m on him, I wouldn't pick up the phone for less than 35.
		
Click to expand...

He is a good player no doubt - but even in todays market he isnt worth more than Â£20mil and thats what i expect him to go for maybe a bit less. 

Â£35mil ? - you are talking Top Quality Proven Players going for less than that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 9, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			With respect you haven't watched him grow from the youth team into the player he is today. He is the real deal and is only going to get better. you say you wouldn't spend more than Â£20m on him, I wouldn't pick up the phone for less than 35.
		
Click to expand...

I respect the fact he's a product of the youth system and is developing into a fine young player. He's had a decent season, season and a half and got the England recognition off the back of that. However he has no Europa or CL experience and so to a large degree untested against the top class defences across the continent. I think on that basis Â£20m would be a better than average price at this stage of his career


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I respect the fact he's a product of the youth system and is developing into a fine young player. He's had a decent season, season and a half and got the England recognition off the back of that. However he has no Europa or CL experience and so to a large degree untested against the top class defences across the continent. I think on that basis Â£20m would be a better than average price at this stage of his career
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I think Â£35m may seem extreme, but he's more than proven when compared to Barkley who's touted at similar prices. He's also English, rightly or wrongly home grown players cost a premium. And in the sell on clause and I'd imagine saints will want at least 20m to go to them. I think we'll try to hang it out til after WC. If he plays well there then 20m won't be enough.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

anotherdouble said:



			It is hardly rocket science to any person the understands football. Cech on way out, as is terry and Cole is leaving that's 3. Lampard is getting old and Luiz is a liability, that's 5 needed. It's common knowledge throughout football that 3 strikers are needed that equals 8. If as it's touted Oscar will leave that's 9. So Fundy how wrong am I. By the looks of it not very
		
Click to expand...

lampard has has been replaced by Matic, Terry will play next season. You've not played cole all year so why does he need replacing?


----------



## MadAdey (May 9, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			With respect you haven't watched him grow from the youth team into the player he is today. He is the real deal and is only going to get better. you say you wouldn't spend more than Â£20m on him, I wouldn't pick up the phone for less than 35.
		
Click to expand...

He's one of your best players I understand that and you want a good price for him, but you are talking about the same money as Mata. Both the same age, but Mata has extensive international and European experience. You can't tell me he is worth as much as Mata, can you. If Southampton try and hold out for something like Â£35m then they might be waiting a long time.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			He's one of your best players I understand that and you want a good price for him, but you are talking about the same money as Mata. Both the same age, but Mata has extensive international and European experience. You can't tell me he is worth as much as Mata, can you. If Southampton try and hold out for something like Â£35m then they might be waiting a long time.
		
Click to expand...


Examples of good valuing and over paying are easy to show. Sturridge was 9m Carroll was 35m. Who's he better? I personally think you're in need of proven and that's what he is. 20m nets us Â£15m. Who could we replace him for for that?


----------



## MadAdey (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Examples of good valuing and over paying are easy to show. Sturridge was 9m Carroll was 35m. Who's he better? I personally think you're in need of proven and that's what he is. 20m nets us Â£15m. Who could we replace him for for that?
		
Click to expand...

If Lallana has a good world cup I can imagine that his stock will go up with it. When you start going up the Â£25/Â£30 Million plus level you are looking for someone who is a proven player who has played at the highest level against the best players and proven they can cut it. I will not be very happy if I saw Liverpool paying over Â£20m for him. It is not like City and Chelsea who can afford to spend big to get players, they have a relatively small transfer budget compared to them and need to get some good deals


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If Lallana has a good world cup I can imagine that his stock will go up with it. When you start going up the Â£25/Â£30 Million plus level you are looking for someone who is a proven player who has played at the highest level against the best players and proven they can cut it. I will not be very happy if I saw Liverpool paying over Â£20m for him. It is not like City and Chelsea who can afford to spend big to get players, they have a relatively small transfer budget compared to them and need to get some good deals
		
Click to expand...

thats t's fair enough, like I say. Why would we sell him before World Cup? His value isn't likely to drop even if he doesn't play. But if he plays and plays well. Then he's worth 30 compared to some markets.

also gotta remember UTD are desperate so that could increase value. If he goes for Â£20 I would say it was a bad price for us. I'd be more worried we sold him, no matter the price.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			If Lallana has a good world cup I can imagine that his stock will go up with it. When you start going up the Â£25/Â£30 Million plus level you are looking for someone who is a proven player who has played at the highest level against the best players and proven they can cut it. I will not be very happy if I saw Liverpool paying over Â£20m for him. It is not like City and Chelsea who can afford to spend big to get players, they have a relatively small transfer budget compared to them and need to get some good deals
		
Click to expand...

Think Carroll had only played half season in the Prem when Liverpool signed him. Â£35m would be a lot for Lellana but if he has a decent World Cup then Liverpool would probably pay it so they don't miss out like they did with Willian,Erricson & Salah.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

We wont pay Â£35mil for Lallana - he isnt worth it - regardless of what happens in the World Cup - have a sneaky feeling the deal will be sorted before the WC behind the scenes. Been told two deals are done for a couple players from abroad. Two young hotshot players.

And  believe we didnt make a bid for Eriksson. 

Thankfully we have learned from the Carroll episode and wont go mad like that again.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst I think Â£35m may seem extreme, but he's more than proven when compared to Barkley who's touted at similar prices. He's also English, rightly or wrongly home grown players cost a premium. And in the sell on clause and I'd imagine saints will want at least 20m to go to them. I think we'll try to hang it out til after WC. If he plays well there then 20m won't be enough.
		
Click to expand...

Barkley is just 20, and is the best prospect I have seen for years. Two footed, great strength, and pace. If I was going to buy an English midfielder for 20 million plus he would be the one. Hopefully he has the desire of a Gerrard to go with all the natural talents.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We wont pay Â£35mil for Lallana - he isnt worth it - regardless of what happens in the World Cup - have a sneaky feeling the deal will be sorted before the WC behind the scenes. Been told two deals are done for a couple players from abroad. Two young hotshot players.

And  believe we didnt make a bid for Eriksson. 

Thankfully we have learned from the Carroll episode and wont go mad like that again.
		
Click to expand...

Althiugh liverpool are favourites to sign him, according to press at least. I think most of topm6 would be interested at 20m. It makes no sense to sell him before wc as prices are likely to rise. We aren't in desperate need of cash either. Would be more surprised if deal was announced before wc than after.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Barkley is just 20, and is the best prospect I have seen for years. Two footed, great strength, and pace. If I was going to buy an English midfielder for 20 million plus he would be the one. Hopefully he has the desire of a Gerrard to go with all the natural talents.
		
Click to expand...

Im not doubting his talent, but his end product isn't there yet. Liverpool are in a place where they require proven and he's not yet. Barkley will cost more like 35-40m. Simply for his age.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			We wont pay Â£35mil for Lallana - he isnt worth it - regardless of what happens in the World Cup - have a sneaky feeling the deal will be sorted before the WC behind the scenes. Been told two deals are done for a couple players from abroad. Two young hotshot players.

And  believe we didnt make a bid for Eriksson. 

Thankfully we have learned from the Carroll episode and wont go mad like that again.
		
Click to expand...

No offence mate but you have no idea what Liverpool will pay,you're just a fan talking football on a forum like the rest of us. Let's be honest every time a club signs a young player they hope they'll be a hot shot.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Barkley is a wonderful talent - is involved in everything good for the bitters - reminds of watching Gazza when he first burst onto the scene. His balance is wonderful and he may not play the final ball to get the "stats" but he is involved constantly. 

Wont cost 35m etc again - 25mil would prob get him. Would take him to replace Gerrard right now - the talent is undoubted,


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Barkley is just 20, and is the best prospect I have seen for years. Two footed, great strength, and pace. If I was going to buy an English midfielder for 20 million plus he would be the one. Hopefully he has the desire of a Gerrard to go with all the natural talents.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see him have at least one more season at Everton to progress. Looks a quality player.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Barkley is a wonderful talent - is involved in everything good for the bitters - reminds of watching Gazza when he first burst onto the scene. His balance is wonderful and he may not play the final ball to get the "stats" but he is involved constantly. 

Wont cost 35m etc again - 25mil would prob get him. Would take him to replace Gerrard right now - the talent is undoubted,
		
Click to expand...

25m? Not a chance, rumours of UTD city and Chelsea circling will push his price north of 30m easily! I'd like to see him stay and everton move on, but money talks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			No offence mate but you have no idea what Liverpool will pay,you're just a fan talking football on a forum like the rest of us. Let's be honest every time a club signs a young player they hope they'll be a hot shot.
		
Click to expand...

The club back last summer stated they wont pay silly prices again like they did with Carroll - so whilst im a fan talking football its also the same party line from the club. The club are working towards self sufficent - we will prob look to spend around Â£50 to Â£60mil and get about Â£20mil plus back into the club. That will prob be spread across about 4 players ( just like in recent years since BR arrived )


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			25m? Not a chance, rumours of UTD city and Chelsea circling will push his price north of 30m easily! I'd like to see him stay and everton move on, but money talks.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I agree,no way would Everton take Â£25m for him. Wasn't Fellaini Â£27m??


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The club back last summer stated they wont pay silly prices again like they did with Carroll - so whilst im a fan talking football its also the same party line from the club. The club are working towards self sufficent - we will prob look to spend around Â£50 to Â£60mil and get about Â£20mil plus back into the club. That will prob be spread across about 4 players ( just like in recent years since BR arrived )
		
Click to expand...

They will need to spend wisely to compete in the CL. I'm sure Brenda will sort it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			They will need to spend wisely to compete in the CL. I'm sure Brenda will sort it 

Click to expand...

Im sure he will - not everyone has the open cheque to play Champ Manager


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im sure he will - not everyone has the open cheque to play Champ Manager
		
Click to expand...

Whilst Chelsea and City are extreme, and Liverpools is self earned. Let's nit kid ourselves that Liverpool are paupers. 3rd highest spenders chasing the dream since prem began I believe?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Whilst Chelsea and City are extreme, and Liverpools is self earned. Let's nit kid ourselves that Liverpool are paupers. 3rd highest spenders chasing the dream since prem began I believe?
		
Click to expand...

When did anyone suggest anything about Liverpool being paupers ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Im sure he will - not everyone has the open cheque to play Champ Manager
		
Click to expand...

Tbf tho he'll probably do it the right way & look to the youth system to add to all the other Scousers in the team


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			When did anyone suggest anything about Liverpool being paupers ?
		
Click to expand...

Your insinuation that not everyone can play champ manager. Which is obviously a snipe at Chelsea and City paints the picture that other teams  have their hands tied behind their backs watching the purse strings. When all of the top teams spend more than enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Tbf tho he'll probably do it the right way & look to the youth system to add to all the other Scousers in the team

Click to expand...

A Chelsea fan talking about youth and local players ? Irony at its utlimate best


----------



## richart (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Im not doubting his talent, but his end product isn't there yet. Liverpool are in a place where they require proven and he's not yet. Barkley will cost more like 35-40m. Simply for his age.
		
Click to expand...

Not comparing them to go to Liverpool. Just saying that I personally would buy Barkley, six years younger, and potential to be a great player. He is as good as Gerrard/Lampard/Beckham at the same age. Central midfield players tend to mature later than wide players. Lallana was 24 before he even played in the Premier league.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Your insinuation that not everyone can play champ manager. Which is obviously a snipe at Chelsea and City paints the picture that other teams  have their hands tied behind their backs watching the purse strings. When all of the top teams spend more than enough.
		
Click to expand...

My post was exactly how it is - not everyone has open cheque books. 

Never mentioned anything about Liverpool being paupers or us not spending. 

Whilst the top teams have spent money - its nowhere near the likes of both Chelsea and City - Chelsea is closing in on a billion in just 10 years - thats 400 million more than we have in 20 years since the prem. City since 2008 have spent over Â£600 mil - the same as us in 23 years. 

So as i said - not everyone has open cheque books.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A Chelsea fan talking about youth and local players ? Irony at its utlimate best
		
Click to expand...

Nope because I never claimed this have I Phil??  seem to remember you doing it tho 
Did I not recently say that in an ideal world I would like to see it happen,sadly it doesn't happen.
Keep up Phil:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Nope because I never claimed this have I Phil??  seem to remember you doing it tho 
Did I not recently say that in an ideal world I would like to see it happen,sadly it doesn't happen.
Keep up Phil:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats because we do get youngsters coming through into the team  :thup:

Do keep up


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Not comparing them to go to Liverpool. Just saying that I personally would buy Barkley, six years younger, and potential to be a great player. He is as good as Gerrard/Lampard/Beckham at the same age. Central midfield players tend to mature later than wide players. *Lallana was 24 before he even played in the Premier leagu*e.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure the relevance of that, in the lower leagues he performed just as well and has had 5 consistent years improving. He's still had two years that have been better that Barkelys. 

Starting in the prem isn't the be all and end all, better for his career to be moving up than down surely?

im also not disregarding Barkley. But I think there's more coverage and hype these days than ever before. I think to say he's been any better that Gerrard or beckham is wide of the mark. Lampard did start slowly though I'd agree.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

If i had to pick one of them it would be Barkley - Lallana is a very good player. Talented and tidy without being spectacular - Barkley just looks top draw


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thats because we do get youngsters coming through into the team  :thup:

Do keep up
		
Click to expand...

Flanagan :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Yeah point well made:thup:
Good night mate


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Flanagan :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Yeah point well made:thup:
Good night mate

Click to expand...

You really believe thats the only youngster we have had coming through the ranks in recent years ? Even if youo want to ignore all the others that are floating around thats still one more than Chelsea.

You have a good night now - enjoy your end of season celebrations :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You really believe thats the only youngster we have had coming through the ranks in recent years ? Even if youo want to ignore all the others that are floating around thats still one more than Chelsea.

You have a good night now - enjoy your end of season celebrations :thup:
		
Click to expand...

"Floating around" not very flattering. 
Like I said ,never said Chelsea had brought any through. But at least I'm been honest.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My post was exactly how it is - not everyone has open cheque books. 

Never mentioned anything about Liverpool being paupers or us not spending. 

Whilst the top teams have spent money - its nowhere near the likes of both Chelsea and City - Chelsea is closing in on a billion in just 10 years - thats 400 million more than we have in 20 years since the prem. City since 2008 have spent over Â£600 mil - the same as us in 23 years. 

So as i said - not everyone has open cheque books.
		
Click to expand...

I actually agreed with you that city and Chelsea were extreme. Just pointed out that their teams have been equally succesful without the chequebook. Not everything has to cause such debate, Chelsea and man city spend loads. TRUE. 

LIverpool have spent more than UTD and arsenal with less premierleague success ALSO TRUE. 

Back to signings I'd like to see us get at least 2 decent centre backs, rumours I've heard are that Lovren has said his goodbyes already and doesn't expect to be back over summer. We have NO cover whatsoever even in the youth set up we lack cb's unfortunately.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I actually agreed with you that city and Chelsea were extreme. Just pointed out that their teams have been equally succesful without the chequebook. Not everything has to cause such debate, Chelsea and man city spend loads. TRUE. 

LIverpool have spent more than UTD and arsenal with less premierleague success ALSO TRUE. 

Back to signings I'd like to see us get at least 2 decent centre backs, rumours I've heard are that Lovren has said his goodbyes already and doesn't expect to be back over summer. We have NO cover whatsoever even in the youth set up we lack cb's unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

If Chelsea bought Ronaldo for Â£150m tomorrow I'd be delighted. It's not my money.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 9, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If Chelsea bought Ronaldo for Â£150m tomorrow I'd be delighted. It's not my money.
		
Click to expand...

I have no problem with the sugar daddies in the game. Wasn't critisising either team. I'm honest eniugh to admit that if roman had taken over saints I would been complaining either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I actually agreed with you that city and Chelsea were extreme. *Just pointed out that their teams have been equally succesful without the chequebook*. Not everything has to cause such debate, Chelsea and man city spend loads. TRUE. 

LIverpool have spent more than UTD and arsenal with less premierleague success ALSO TRUE. 

Back to signings I'd like to see us get at least 2 decent centre backs, rumours I've heard are that Lovren has said his goodbyes already and doesn't expect to be back over summer. We have NO cover whatsoever even in the youth set up we lack cb's unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

City didnt win a trophy for 20 plus years before the chequebook 

Chelsea hadnt won the league for 20 odd years before the chequebook - their success is down to rich owners

Two clubs with open cheques hence my comment 

Nothing was stated about other clubs not spending money - they have - including ourselves for moderate success over the 23 years . Arsenal with zero success when they stopped spending and the Mancs train has stalled and will need to spend. 

Chelsea changed the footprint of the prem - City added on top of that. Spending beyond extreme - hence my comment about the open chequebook


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			City didnt win a trophy for 20 plus years before the chequebook 

Chelsea hadnt won the league for 20 odd years before the chequebook - their success is down to rich owners

Two clubs with open cheques hence my comment 

Nothing was stated about other clubs not spending money - they have - including ourselves for moderate success over the 23 years . Arsenal with zero success when they stopped spending and the Mancs train has stalled and will need to spend. 

Chelsea changed the footprint of the prem - City added on top of that. Spending beyond extreme - hence my comment about the open chequebook
		
Click to expand...

Other teams have been succesful. That was clearly a typo by me as city obviously had not prem success beforehand. 

Arsenal didnt spend anymore than others on the invincibles or that era. Granted they've slowed down now due to the city and Chelsea era. But they were succesful without masses of cash. UTD too. 

My my point is, Money whilst obviously helping isn't the be all and end all. Many teams have squandered it, and many managers have got success with limited finances. As Brendan is currently doing. 

I just oust think that when the sugar daddy card is constantly played it gets old. Clubs either accept they challenge as UTD did under fergie and continue to succeed (until he left) or use it as an excuse and faultered like arsenal have done. 

Re re liverpools success since the dawn of prem. I'd say cups wise you've done very well, but for the money spent on your squads 2 realistic title tilts in 20 years is less than moderate success for a club your size. You had 15 Years before city n Chelsea turned up and still didn't win it and spent as much as anyone then. 
Re open cheque. I've already said I agree they changed it, you don't have to continually justify it. As I've said above, blaming them for a lack of success is just accepting defeat before you begin though, IMO.


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Not sure the relevance of that, in the lower leagues he performed just as well and has had 5 consistent years improving. He's still had two years that have been better that Barkelys. 

Starting in the prem isn't the be all and end all, better for his career to be moving up than down surely?

im also not disregarding Barkley. But I think there's more coverage and hype these days than ever before. I think to say he's been any better that Gerrard or beckham is wide of the mark. Lampard did start slowly though I'd agree.
		
Click to expand...

I just said Barkley was as good as, not better than at the same age. Gerrard was 20, Beckham 21 when they first played for England. Barkley was 19, so great potential.

I don't support either Everton or Southampton so just an neutrals opinion. I do think that Barkley is the best all round midfielder I have seen since Roy Keane played for Forest. I just hope he realizes his potential.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Other teams have been succesful. That was clearly a typo by me as city obviously had not prem success beforehand. 

Arsenal didnt spend anymore than others on the invincibles or that era. Granted they've slowed down now due to the city and Chelsea era. But they were succesful without masses of cash. UTD too. 

My my point is, Money whilst obviously helping isn't the be all and end all. Many teams have squandered it, and many managers have got success with limited finances. As Brendan is currently doing. 

I just oust think that when the sugar daddy card is constantly played it gets old. Clubs either accept they challenge as UTD did under fergie and continue to succeed (until he left) or use it as an excuse and faultered like arsenal have done. 

Re re liverpools success since the dawn of prem. I'd say cups wise you've done very well, but for the money spent on your squads 2 realistic title tilts in 20 years is less than moderate success for a club your size. You had 15 Years before city n Chelsea turned up and still didn't win it and spent as much as anyone then. 
Re open cheque. I've already said I agree they changed it, you don't have to continually justify it. As I've said above, blaming them for a lack of success is just accepting defeat before you begin though, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

You know what its not worth it anymore because either you keep re wording things or you just continuely miss the point and add in your own presumptions and insinuations - "Liverpool Paupers" and now "Blaming them" etc . Its tiring now. There is no point posting opinions when you change things.

Have a good evening.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			I just said Barkley was as good as, not better than at the same age. Gerrard was 20, Beckham 21 when they first played for England. Barkley was 19, so great potential.

I don't support either Everton or Southampton so just an neutrals opinion. I do think that Barkley is the best all round midfielder I have seen since Roy Keane played for Forest. I just hope he realizes his potential.
		
Click to expand...

i think with Martinez and then Brendan  looking after his development i can see him realising his potential. Going to Man Utd right now wouldnt be the best move for him and i dont expect him to leave Everton this summer. But certainly agree with your opinion about him


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			I just said Barkley was as good as, not better than at the same age. Gerrard was 20, Beckham 21 when they first played for England. Barkley was 19, so great potential.

I don't support either Everton or Southampton so just an neutrals opinion. I do think that Barkley is the best all round midfielder I have seen since Roy Keane played for Forest. *I just hope he realizes his potential.*

Click to expand...

*
*
Fully agree with this, Rooney has to a point. Nobody would argue he's a top player, but never quite got where I thought he would. Wilshere looked amazing for all of about 6 months. Injuries and off field problems means he's probably not even first choice at arsenal it all fit. Not sure whether it's that they're I've hyped, or maybe pressure is too much. Either way, fingers crossed he continues to progress!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You know what its not worth it anymore because either you keep re wording things or you just continuely miss the point and add in your own presumptions and insinuations - "Liverpool Paupers" and now "Blaming them" etc . Its tiring now. There is no point posting opinions when you change things.

Have a good evening.
		
Click to expand...

wow, phil introduce yourself to a mirror whilst I say hello to a brick wall. Sorry to disagree with your opinion. I know it's not allowed on here. My bad. 

Of course if you wish to point out what I've changed I'd happily listen, I've not changed my opinion just furthered it somewhat. Of course that's nit as interesting as turning every article into how clubs to things differently to Liverpool which is bad. This is like the third thread where Chelsea money issues have been raised by yourself. Why not just start a thread on "things that clubs do worse than Liverpool". Would let us all know where we stand then. 

Nitey nitey. 

WHEN WILL I LEARN????????


----------



## MadAdey (May 10, 2014)

I do not think you can compare Barkley and Lallana. Lallana has had a good season in the PL, but he should be as he is now hitting his prime years. Barkley has had some good games and shown some fantastic talent at times, but he is only 20 so another 5 years to develop more until he is hitting his prime years.

When buying Barkley you are buying a player that is only going to improve and you get to mold him into what you want and get him for all his good years. Lallana is what he is and is not really going to improve and is already in his prime years. To me that makes Barkley worth more on the transfer market.


----------



## bozza (May 10, 2014)

If Moyes had still been at Everton i would have been slightly nervous about this transfer windows with clubs sniffing round Barkley, Coleman but with Martinez I'm fully confident none of our big players will leave this summer. 

I also think we will bring in a few exciting players, hopefully on loan just to upset everyone again


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

If  I could have the pick of all the premiership players to have at my club for free, at the moment I would go for Barkley.

I dont like to get caught up in over-hype of young players, as mistakes and weaknesses tend to get easily overlooked and put down to "well he's still only young". However Barkley looks the real deal to me and looks like he could be the equal of Gerrard in coming years, if injuries, coaching and choice of future clubs (if required) is picked well. 

Yaya is immense, but only has a few more years at the top, which is why I would have Barkley above him. 

I'd have Lallana, but if we could get Barkley for Â£25-30 mill off Everton, I'd snatch their hands off.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If  I could have the pick of all the premiership players to have at my club for free, at the moment I would go for Barkley.

I dont like to get caught up in over-hype of young players, as mistakes and weaknesses tend to get easily overlooked and put down to "well he's still only young". However Barkley looks the real deal to me and looks like he could be the equal of Gerrard in coming years, if injuries, coaching and choice of future clubs (if required) is picked well. 

Yaya is immense, but only has a few more years at the top, which is why I would have Barkley above him. 

I'd have Lallana, but if we could get Barkley for Â£25-30 mill off Everton, I'd snatch their hands off.
		
Click to expand...

Obv thise thread is somewhat speculative. Not being a pool can I don't know all the back story. Out if curiousity, how many players have gone Everton -Liverpool or vice versus? Do you think Barkley is likely at al?


----------



## bozza (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			If  I could have the pick of all the premiership players to have at my club for free, at the moment I would go for Barkley.

I dont like to get caught up in over-hype of young players, as mistakes and weaknesses tend to get easily overlooked and put down to "well he's still only young". However Barkley looks the real deal to me and looks like he could be the equal of Gerrard in coming years, if injuries, coaching and choice of future clubs (if required) is picked well. 

Yaya is immense, but only has a few more years at the top, which is why I would have Barkley above him. 

I'd have Lallana, but if we could get Barkley for Â£25-30 mill off Everton, I'd snatch their hands off.
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance Barkley would leave Everton for Liverpool or that Everton would sell him to a Liverpool. 

Martinez burst out laughing in a press conference the other week when the story was in paper the other week about Liverpool going to bid Â£35 million for him. 

His words were " according to the media we turned down Â£50 million from Utd so why would we accept Â£35 million from them"


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Obv thise thread is somewhat speculative. Not being a pool can I don't know all the back story. Out if curiousity, how many players have gone Everton -Liverpool or vice versus? Do you think Barkley is likely at al?
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Many have recently,can only think of Barmby & Xavier. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## chris661 (May 10, 2014)

This is a final warning about the snide remarks and bickering. 

Be warned!


----------



## MadAdey (May 10, 2014)

chris661 said:



			This is a final warning about the snide remarks and bickering. 

Be warned!
		
Click to expand...

Good call chris...:thup:

Can we just keep this to football transfer discussion and not have arguments about whose club is best and why as it starts to ruin threads


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If i had to pick one of them it would be Barkley - Lallana is a very good player.* Talented and tidy without being spectacular* - Barkley just looks top draw
		
Click to expand...

Lol, yeah OK.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Lol, yeah OK.
		
Click to expand...

Players like Suarez , Toure , Hazard , Silva and Aguero are what I would call spectacular players - players that produce magic moments on regular occasions - would you really put Lallana alongside them ? 

He is a good player - would like him in our squad to gave us extra options as think he is technically talented on the ball and is very creative - the sort of player BR likes and would fit in well.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

Yes. The players you mention you wouldn't get much change from Â£50m for, and you're saying Adam isn't worth 20. 
http://youtu.be/lHWhEltL6iI


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

That video shows exactly what I'm saying - he is a tidy player who is good on the ball and Â£20mil is a good price for him.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

If you say so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			If you say so.
		
Click to expand...

It's all about differing opinions - to me I would put him alongside players like Coutinho and Eriksson in terms of ability ?

What about you ?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

Lallana vs Coutinho

Lallana has...

- more goals
- higher pass accuracy
- more aerial duels won per game
- more interceptions per game
- blocked more shots per game
- more dribbles per game
- more crosses per game


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's all about differing opinions - to me I would put him alongside players like Coutinho and Eriksson in terms of ability ?

What about you ?
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with that assessment.

Would you happily sell coutinho for Â£20m?

I think thats how much saints want for Lallana so will want 26-28 so thats how much they get after sell on clause is covered.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Lallana vs Coutinho

Lallana has...

- more goals
- higher pass accuracy
- more aerial duels won per game
- more interceptions per game
- blocked more shots per game
- more dribbles per game
- more crosses per game
		
Click to expand...

I'm a massive fan of Lallana and would take him over coutinho everytime. But, and it doesnt happen often. I can see Phils point. Lallana is in the same bracket as coutinho imo. They are different types though, Lallana more of a grafter, with skill. Coutinho a bit more flamboyant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Lallana vs Coutinho

Lallana has...

- more goals
- higher pass accuracy
- more aerial duels won per game
- more interceptions per game
- blocked more shots per game
- more dribbles per game
- more crosses per game
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but stats don't show players natural ability 

So as I asked which players would you put Lallana alongside in the prem ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I would agree with that assessment.

Would you happily sell coutinho for Â£20m?

I think thats how much saints want for Lallana so will want 26-28 so thats how much they get after sell on clause is covered.
		
Click to expand...

I would be happy selling Coutinho but Â£20mil would be a fair price 

As would Â£20mil for Eriksson


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but stats don't show players natural ability 

So as I asked which players would you put Lallana alongside in the prem ?
		
Click to expand...

Thats true, but are you buying Lallana for his natural ability, or that fact he has a proven (stats) record in the prem?

I think only Yaya and Hazard have more goals from open play (midfielders) than Adam, so it's pretty clear why teams would want him.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2014)

If It's true that Liverpool have already offered Â£20m then you'd expect him to go for slightly more,especially If UTD are also interested.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would be happy selling Coutinho but Â£20mil would be a fair price 

As would Â£20mil for Eriksson
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I can't see other liverpool or spurs taking Â£20 for either.

Liverpool maybe if they thought they could get more british players, but doub't spurs as they like to make nice profits. And they need to hold onto some of the players hwo have had relative success in replacing Bale.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

Buying Lallana because he would fit in with our system and the way we play.

He is a good player and think he brings a bit of extra creativity from a wider area to compliment our other attacking players


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but stats don't show players natural ability 

So as I asked which players would you put Lallana alongside in the prem ?
		
Click to expand...

How else can you gauge a players ability without stats? 
I would put him up there a bit behind Toure and Hazard.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			If It's true that Liverpool have already offered Â£20m then you'd expect him to go for slightly more,especially If UTD are also interested.
		
Click to expand...

Again, everyone is just assuming hw will go. The board have already said no player that the manager wants to keep will be sold. So it all depends on him, if he signs a juicy new contract (and I think he will) I would not be at all surprised if all of our players stayed. If however he does go, take your pick, it will be like a red and white jumble sale...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			How else can you gauge a players ability without stats? 
I would put him up there a bit behind Toure and Hazard.
		
Click to expand...

Toure and Hazard are world class proven international players on every stage of the game - both IMO in the Top Ten currently playing in the World ! There is IMO no english player anywhere near them 

Lallana isn't even guaranteed to start for England in the summer. 

Maybe it's the bias and that's not really a problem but it's what fans ( especially England fans ) have been doing for years - massively overrating our players.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Again, everyone is just assuming hw will go. The board have already said no player that the manager wants to keep will be sold. So it all depends on him, if he signs a juicy new contract (and I think he will) I would not be at all surprised if all of our players stayed. If however he does go, take your pick, it will be like a red and white jumble sale...
		
Click to expand...

I hope he does stay,be nice if Southampton can keep all their top players.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Again, everyone is just assuming hw will go. The board have already said no player that the manager wants to keep will be sold. So it all depends on him, if he signs a juicy new contract (and I think he will) I would not be at all surprised if all of our players stayed. If however he does go, take your pick, it will be like a red and white jumble sale...
		
Click to expand...

I think the sale is more likely mate. I'd much rather bury my head in the sand and hope it goes away. But I've heard that Lovren, Morgan and Adam have already said their goodbyes. I really hope the club gives it a push. Would be great for them to all stay together for 1 more year at least.

Re Lallana, as i've said I've seen him from league 1 up and he is getting better with everygame. IMO if he was already at liverpool the debate of him starting for england would be over. But Comparing to Hazard and Toure is a bit too much.

I'd say he's got a way to go to get in that bracket. 20 goals/assists next year and maybe i'd agree.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2014)

Money talks (sadly) and so if a club comes with a big price then they won't refuse. I also think they wouldn't stand in his way to progress


----------



## MadAdey (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			How else can you gauge a players ability without stats? 
I would put him up there a bit behind Toure and Hazard.
		
Click to expand...

If it is stats we are talking and using Couthinio as the comparison then this is what they look like head to head:

--------------------Coutino------Lallana-----Barkley
Age......................21...............25..............20
Games .................32 ..............37..............34
Started.................28...............37..............25
Goals....................5.................9................6
Assists..................7.................6................0
Chances created....65...............69..............26
Pass %.................80...............84..............85
Cross Success %...21...............20............. 10           
Tackles won %......76...............83..............78 
Duels won %.........51...............46..............52
Ariel duels won %..34...............30..............42 

So looking at the stats to me it says that Lallana is the worst player of the 3. The other 2 are a lot younger than him ans have also started a lot less games than him too. So the fact that Coutino has only created 4 less chances when he has started 9 less games is relevant. He has also come out on top more when scrapping with other players for the ball. 

So as you say using stats is the only way to compare player. To me I would put Coutino in the Â£20m, maybe Â£25m if someone really wanted him. But you say a player that is 4 years older than him is worth Â£35m?

It may have been a long winded post but it was the only way to get a point across. Not sure if your club sites have it but Liverpool have a player comparison tool so that you can compare any PL player against each other, the link is below.

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/team/player-stats/49794/Coutinho


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Thats a good little device,but surely you should list all the stats to make a fair comparison?

Lallana has more blocks and clearances for example and his shot accuracy is also significantly better.

From what i can see from your stats Lallana is first or second in all, bar duels. So i don't know how that makes him the worst?

I'd also expect a Coutinho to have substantially higher assists and chances created been as he's playing for a bigger team that have scored almost twice as many goals at saints.

IMO Lallana is the best of the three players and quite clearly currently.

In 20 years when all their careers are over, will he have been the best, possibly not. But as a player to pick for a one off game i'd take him everyday. Will be interested what his role will be if he goes to liverpool. I'd imagine Coutinhos role will diminish.

***** Lallana 26 today by the way lol


----------



## MadAdey (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats a good little device,but surely you should list all the stats to make a fair comparison?

Lallana has more blocks and clearances for example and his shot accuracy is also significantly better.

From what i can see from your stats Lallana is first or second in all, bar duels. So i don't know how that makes him the worst?

I'd also expect a Coutinho to have substantially higher assists and chances created been as he's playing for a bigger team that have scored almost twice as many goals at saints.

IMO Lallana is the best of the three players and quite clearly currently.

In 20 years when all their careers are over, will he have been the best, possibly not. But as a player to pick for a one off game i'd take him everyday. Will be interested what his role will be if he goes to liverpool. I'd imagine Coutinhos role will diminish.
		
Click to expand...

It is a good little tool and there are definitely more stats than I have listed, I have just highlighted the % stats more as it is difficult to compare Lallana to the others with a lot of stats due to the fact that he has spent a lot more time on the pitch. All 3 of them are good players, I just lean towards Coutinho and Barkley more on the age side of things. IMO a PL CM is in his prime up until he is about 30, we have seen it with (Gerrard and LAmpard). So to me if you are going out to spend some big cash they would be worth more than Lallana, just purely because they have got another 5 years longer than him before they are starting to get past their best.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			It is a good little tool and there are definitely more stats than I have listed, I have just highlighted the % stats more as it is difficult to compare Lallana to the others with a lot of stats due to the fact that he has spent a lot more time on the pitch. All 3 of them are good players, I* just lean towards Coutinho and Barkley more on the age side of things*. IMO a PL CM is in his prime up until he is about 30, we have seen it with (Gerrard and LAmpard). So to me if you are going out to spend some big cash they would be worth more than Lallana, just purely because they have got another 5 years longer than him before they are starting to get past their best.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a fair point. Tbh, i don't think there is a chance you'll get Barkley. Not for anywhere south of Â£35m. As you've said, his potential*COULD *make that a bargain. Or a lot of egg on your face if he stalls. 

I'd argue Gerrard may be even more influential now than h ever has been and is what 34? Maybe not so much Roy of the Rivers stuff, but controlling the whole team tempo.

It pains me to say it, but i think Lallana will move to you for close to Â£26m so saints actually get close to Â£20. Is he worth that, compared to some teams recent signings id say definately, of course the proof is in the pudding. This tim enext yer we will have a better idea.

IMO, if he plays as much for you next year as he did us this year. His figures  will be right up there with all other prem attacking midfielders. of course, i hope he snubs you lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2014)

The good thing about this discussion is we are talking about talented English players 

When you add in players like Sterling , Shaw etc and if coached right could be a promising future


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Money talks (sadly) and so if a club comes with a big price then they won't refuse. I also think they wouldn't stand in his way to progress
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree if he wants to go then we will let him, that is the only way a deal will happen. And even then whoever wants him is going to have to shell out big time. We are not the little selling club we used to be under Rupert Lowe and his cronies.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Whilst I agree if he wants to go then we will let him, that is the only way a deal will happen. And even then whoever wants him is going to have to shell out big time. We are not the little selling club we used to be under Rupert Lowe and his cronies.
		
Click to expand...

We aren't big enough to not be a selling club. If the right price is offered then we'd sell. I can't see why adam wouldn't want to move. I dont think he'll request a transfer. But i'm sure he'll ask behind doors for one. We sold players before Rupert, who btw wasnt the only one responsible for our demise and i'm sure we'll sell long into the future.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The good thing about this discussion is we are talking about talented English players 

When you add in players like Sterling , Shaw etc and if coached right could be a promising future
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I want them to stay at saints. But, if they were to leave. I'd rather see our latest batch all head to anfield. Most of the top international sides atm replicate the top teams styles of play. And i think the football styles of liverpool and saints are very matched. So would benefit England massively!


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Thats a good little device,but surely you should list all the stats to make a fair comparison?

Lallana has more blocks and clearances for example and his shot accuracy is also significantly better.

From what i can see from your stats Lallana is first or second in all, bar duels. So i don't know how that makes him the worst?

I'd also expect a Coutinho to have substantially higher assists and chances created been as he's playing for a bigger team that have scored almost twice as many goals at saints.

IMO Lallana is the best of the three players and quite clearly currently.

In 20 years when all their careers are over, will he have been the best, possibly not. But as a player to pick for a one off game i'd take him everyday. Will be interested what his role will be if he goes to liverpool. I'd imagine Coutinhos role will diminish.

***** Lallana 26 today by the way lol
		
Click to expand...

 I think Lallana suits being a big fish in a small pond. Bit like Le Tiss. Not sure if he would blossom so much playing for one of the big boys, especially if he didn't get to play every week.

Going back a few years Gary Birtles was great for Forest, moved to Utd, and hardly scored a goal.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The good thing about this discussion is we are talking about talented English players 

When you add in players like Sterling , Shaw etc and if coached right could be a promising future
		
Click to expand...

Think thats something we can all agree on:thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			Going back a few years Gary Birtles was great for Forest, moved to Utd, and hardly scored a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Fernando Torres?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			I think Lallana suits being a big fish in a small pond. Bit like Le Tiss. Not sure if he would blossom so much playing for one of the big boys, especially if he didn't get to play every week.

Going back a few years Gary Birtles was great for Forest, moved to Utd, and hardly scored a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha, My oh my! Le Tiss liked playing for saints as the money on offer wasn't much better elsewhere. But his goals speak for themselves. He would have scored them on a park or at any stadium in the world. Unfortunately, back then, not playing for a big team made people think you were no good.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			I think Lallana suits being a big fish in a small pond. Bit like Le Tiss. Not sure if he would blossom so much playing for one of the big boys, especially if he didn't get to play every week.

Going back a few years Gary Birtles was great for Forest, moved to Utd, and hardly scored a goal.
		
Click to expand...

Birtles isn't comparable to Le Tiss, Birtles scored 1 goal every four games during his career. He had a good start and faded. Le Tisser scored 1 every 2.5 games. And 80% of them were goal of the month contebders.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

When it comes to stats, they help in an argument, they do not make an argument. In the last 5 years with Sky/BBB obsessions with them it is trickling down into every argument.

Coutinho's tackling stats would have been altered greatly in one game (against City) were he must have won 7-8 tackles in the first half alone.

Coutinho up to the shoulder injury against swansea was immense and I wouldn't have sold him for less than 35M. Since then he has tried to force passes and shots too much and most times has hit them too early and hit it straight at the defender, or dragged the shots left.

Dont get me wrong after his first 6 months it would have been hard to keep that level up, but he has dipped this season. I still wouldnt sell him though and I think he will come good again.

Stats dont show heart, desire, character, will to win,skill, toughness.

Take Beckham - his dribbling skills would have been poor for a winger - doesn't matter if you can whip in a cross from the touchline onto Nistelrooy's head 10 yards out every time.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			When it comes to stats, they help in an argument, they do not make an argument. In the last 5 years with Sky/BBB obsessions with them it is trickling down into every argument.

Coutinho's tackling stats would have been altered greatly in one game (against City) were he must have won 7-8 tackles in the first half alone.

Coutinho up to the shoulder injury against swansea was immense and I wouldn't have sold him for less than 35M. Since then he has tried to force passes and shots too much and most times has hit them too early and hit it straight at the defender, or dragged the shots left.

Dont get me wrong after his first 6 months it would have been hard to keep that level up, but he has dipped this season. I still wouldnt sell him though and I think he will come good again.

Stats dont show heart, desire, character, will to win,skill, toughness.

Take Beckham - his dribbling skills would have been poor for a winger - doesn't matter if you can whip in a cross from the touchline onto Nistelrooy's head 10 yards out every time.
		
Click to expand...

Some stats are helpful though. Surely if you're buying an attack minded player. Goals or assists per game/minute are relevant? I agree that some are pointless, but i also think that they're not as useless as some think.


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Hahahahaha, My oh my! Le Tiss liked playing for saints as the money on offer wasn't much better elsewhere. But his goals speak for themselves. He would have scored them on a park or at any stadium in the world. Unfortunately, back then, not playing for a big team made people think you were no good.
		
Click to expand...

 In your opinion, but unfortunately no proof. Never did it for England, but a great one club man. Wasn't to do with the money, more to do with being able to nip back to Guernsey.

You also missed the point regarding Birtles. I am not comparing talent, just that some players are great at certain teams, get a move to a bigger team and don't perform as well. Stewart Downing, Adam Johnston, wide players that just din't make it at top 4 clubs. If Lallana goes to a top 4 club it will be interesting to see how he fares.


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Hahahahaha, My oh my! Le Tiss liked playing for saints as the money on offer wasn't much better elsewhere. But his goals speak for themselves. He would have scored them on a park or at any stadium in the world. Unfortunately, back then, not playing for a big team made people think you were no good.
		
Click to expand...

 Wasn't interested in winning trophys then, just played for the money.:mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Some stats are helpful though. Surely if you're buying an attack minded player. Goals or assists per game/minute are relevant? I agree that some are pointless, but i also think that they're not as useless as some think.
		
Click to expand...

No doubt, but they dont show more than a third of the picture for me, when it comes to assessing a great player. 

Liverpool signed Jermaine Pennant because he put the most crosses in in the prem the season before. If the keeper catches half of them, defenders clear them, hit the first defender, its a moot point. Also if he was putting them into ,say, crouch and carroll and they convert lots, it makes his stats look good. If he moves to a team who have two dimuntive strikers, it changes the dynamic. A winger who beats a man, gets to the byline, and is accurate will be better for that side.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			Wasn't interested in winning trophys then, just played for the money.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's it. More that he loved playing for the club and that was his top priority. If it was purely money he would have left, as more was offered. Just the difference betwwen top clubs wasn't so much then.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			In your opinion, but unfortunately no proof. Never did it for England, but a great one club man. Wasn't to do with the money, more to do with being able to nip back to Guernsey.

You also missed the point regarding Birtles. I am not comparing talent, just that some players are great at certain teams, get a move to a bigger team and don't perform as well. Stewart Downing, Adam Johnston, wide players that just din't make it at top 4 clubs. If Lallana goes to a top 4 club it will be interesting to see how he fares.
		
Click to expand...

True, no proof. But having seen plenty of his colleagues stat that he was treated poorly i'd value their opinion. He may well have flopped, but nore sure it mattered what team he was in, all needed to do was get with 35 yards of goal and shoot. All goals are the same size.

He was a scapegoat at england. often put into games when they were over of insignificant. He missed one header against italy in 97/98 qualifying and made scapegoat.

I know that if you could offer me Le Tiss in place of lallana id take it.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No doubt, but they dont show more than a third of the picture for me, when it comes to assessing a great player. 

Liverpool signed Jermaine Pennant because he put the most crosses in in the prem the season before. If the keeper catches half of them, defenders clear them, hit the first defender, its a moot point. Also if he was putting them into ,say, crouch and carroll and they convert lots, it makes his stats look good. If he moves to a team who have two dimuntive strikers, it changes the dynamic. A winger who beats a man, gets to the byline, and is accurate will be better for that side.
		
Click to expand...

 True, but surely thats down to scouting and tactics, much like why caroll left you. he has a certain amount of talent but didn't fit tactics so was  moved on. If a manager buys a winger for crosses then plays small strikers, hes made a mistake?

I don't think stats are bad as such, but regularly misused. 

Anyway, havent spotted yours so i'll ask.

Top 3 (realistic) transfer hopes for summer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			True, but surely thats down to scouting and tactics, much like why caroll left you. he has a certain amount of talent but didn't fit tactics so was  moved on. If a manager buys a winger for crosses then plays small strikers, hes made a mistake?

I don't think stats are bad as such, but regularly misused. 

Anyway, havent spotted yours so i'll ask.

Top 3 (realistic) transfer hopes for summer.
		
Click to expand...

All round good keeper - Vorm, would do it for me. 

Striker (cant survive on two only). Bony would offer a different option and still scores goals. Remy if not.

LB - Cole for a season, whilst we invest elsewhere, or another top left back. Think Shaw may go elsewhere though, or cost too much (for us). Did he work with Rodgers when at Chelsea - it may be a factor.

Lallana or that type of attacking midfielder, (doubt we can afford Barkley or will come here being a boyhood blue).

Micah Richards/Caulker/Fonte.

Konyplanka or another out and out winger.

This season we have the worst bench in the top half, if not all of the premiership.

They may cost us Â£50-80 million, hopefully with a few sales, CL money and a bit more investment by the owners, we'll have this to spend.

We need to fill out the first 17 spaces with another 4-5 first class, proven players. The rest of the squad can be filled with loanees returning such as Suso, Wisdom, Ibe (watch him next season), Illori, Borini.

Maybe LFC and Soton should merge.......... make a great team.:thup:


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			True, no proof. But having seen plenty of his colleagues stat that he was treated poorly i'd value their opinion. He may well have flopped, but nore sure it mattered what team he was in, all needed to do was get with 35 yards of goal and shoot. All goals are the same size.

He was a scapegoat at england. often put into games when they were over of insignificant. He missed one header against italy in 97/98 qualifying and made scapegoat.

I know that if you could offer me Le Tiss in place of lallana id take it.
		
Click to expand...

 He only played 8 times for England, no goals. Unfortunately at International level you don't get time on the ball 35 yards out. Took a mean penalty though. Nearly a third of his goals for Soton were penalties. Trouble is he didn't fit into most teams. Wasn't a striker that got into the box, and scored from close range. Wasn't a winger that tracked back, and tackled. Even at Soton he got left out, especially when playing away. 

Nothing wrong with loyalty to one club, especially to that clubs supporters. Just about every other supporter would have liked to see him go to a top 4 team, to see if he could turn it on in big games, Europe etc. We will never know. As I said before some players suit being a big fish in a small pond, and Le Tissier in my opinion was one of them.


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2014)

I thought there was a stat that shows involvement in a goal.  the guy who lays the ball across for a tap in doesn't necessarily make the goal but gets the credit for an assist.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

Yep always wondered if Ozil had so many assists by giving Ronaldo a 5 yard square pass on the halfway line, who then beat 3 players and scored.

Still an assist?


----------



## richart (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			All round good keeper - Vorm, would do it for me. 

Striker (cant survive on two only). Bony would offer a different option and still scores goals. Remy if not.

LB - Cole for a season, whilst we invest elsewhere, or another top left back. Think Shaw may go elsewhere though, or cost too much (for us). Did he work with Rodgers when at Chelsea - it may be a factor.

Lallana or that type of attacking midfielder, (doubt we can afford Barkley or will come here being a boyhood blue).

Micah Richards/Caulker/Fonte.

Konyplanka or another out and out winger.

This season we have the worst bench in the top half, if not all of the premiership.

They may cost us Â£50-80 million, hopefully with a few sales, CL money and a bit more investment by the owners, we'll have this to spend.

We need to fill out the first 17 spaces with another 4-5 first class, proven players. The rest of the squad can be filled with loanees returning such as Suso, Wisdom, Ibe (watch him next season), Illori, Borini.

Maybe LFC and Soton should merge.......... make a great team.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

  What about Ashley Williams at Swansea. Knows how to play Rodgers style of football, comfortable on the ball, and wouldn't cost too much.

Saw Danny Ings playing for Burnley. Looks a top goal scorer, and their fans rate him above Rodriquez


----------



## garyinderry (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep always wondered if Ozil had so many assists by giving Ronaldo a 5 yard square pass on the halfway line, who then beat 3 players and scored.

Still an assist?
		
Click to expand...

it goes down as an assist but I thought I had heard of a key run/ pass stat.       that would be much more revealing.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			He only played 8 times for England, no goals. Unfortunately at International level you don't get time on the ball 35 yards out. Took a mean penalty though. Nearly a third of his goals for Soton were penalties. Trouble is he didn't fit into most teams. Wasn't a striker that got into the box, and scored from close range. Wasn't a winger that tracked back, and tackled. Even at Soton he got left out, especially when playing away. 

Nothing wrong with loyalty to one club, especially to that clubs supporters. Just about every other supporter would have liked to see him go to a top 4 team, to see if he could turn it on in big games, Europe etc. We will never know. As I said before some players suit being a big fish in a small pond, and Le Tissier in my opinion was one of them.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that he preferred being the main man, and so maybe he didn't have the personality of top "team" player. I think when you bang in countless penatlies and save a team from countless relegations that proves he had the skill and bottle for it. 

He was never really a striker at saints. Played in the whole and did damage from their. He was only really left out away towards end of career, but like you say we'll never know. But you'll be hard pushed to find a saints fan who wouldnt take him over many others.  I still youtube his top 100 goals, not sure anyone else has that many to their name.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			What about Ashley Williams at Swansea. Knows how to play Rodgers style of football, comfortable on the ball, and wouldn't cost too much.

Saw Danny Ings playing for Burnley. Looks a top goal scorer, and their fans rate him above Rodriquez
		
Click to expand...

Ings is a ston lad, hoping to snatch him for oursleves lol


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2014)

richart said:



			What about Ashley Williams at Swansea. Knows how to play Rodgers style of football, comfortable on the ball, and wouldn't cost too much.

Saw Danny Ings playing for Burnley. Looks a top goal scorer, and their fans rate him above Rodriquez
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Williams is good, but we need more dominance in the air.

Lots of goals we give away are from set-pieces. Weirdly enough we've scored most from them at the other end. Does that mean we're good in the air or bad then? Or is it all about delivery? Stats, eh?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			All round good keeper - Vorm, would do it for me. 

Striker (cant survive on two only). Bony would offer a different option and still scores goals. Remy if not.

LB - Cole for a season, whilst we invest elsewhere, or another top left back. Think Shaw may go elsewhere though, or cost too much (for us). Did he work with Rodgers when at Chelsea - it may be a factor.

Lallana or that type of attacking midfielder, (doubt we can afford Barkley or will come here being a boyhood blue).

Micah Richards/Caulker/Fonte.

Konyplanka or another out and out winger.

This season we have the worst bench in the top half, if not all of the premiership.

They may cost us Â£50-80 million, hopefully with a few sales, CL money and a bit more investment by the owners, we'll have this to spend.

We need to fill out the first 17 spaces with another 4-5 first class, proven players. The rest of the squad can be filled with loanees returning such as Suso, Wisdom, Ibe (watch him next season), Illori, Borini.

Maybe LFC and Soton should merge.......... make a great team.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

They can merege a few times a year for intl games lol

I think bony is a good shout, but how much will he be? 14m to swansea wasn't it and had a very good season. Think he could be pricey. Benteke was quoted at 40m last year and look at this season.

Hands off fonte too! More likely lovren to leave for 15m or so.

I think Richards is a good shout, proven and versatile. Still think he's treated badly at city.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2014)

Sounds like the Fulham clear out is imminent. Stecklenburg is off allegedly and a keeper with CL experience should get a few PL clubs sniffing. I know Arsenal were keen on Hangeland but after the season he's had I reckon his stock has gone down.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 10, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sounds like the Fulham clear out is imminent. Stecklenburg is off allegedly and a keeper with CL experience should get a few PL clubs sniffing. I know Arsenal were keen on Hangeland but after the season he's had I reckon his stock has gone down.
		
Click to expand...

Id happily have stek from ya. Not sure about hange, hot prospect few years ago. Not so much now.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 12, 2014)

Rumours that Chelsea have already agreed Â£32m for Costa.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rumours that Chelsea have already agreed Â£32m for Costa.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a bit much for a skinny latte!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rumours that Chelsea have already agreed Â£32m for Costa.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking signing. Will it be Ba or Torres or both that goes to make room? Will he keep them all and if so how does he keep them all happy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Â£32 mil for Costa - have a sneaky feeling he is a flash in the pan ! Wouldn't find it easy at all in the prem


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Â£32 mil for Costa - have a sneaky feeling he is a flash in the pan ! Wouldn't find it easy at all in the prem
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. I thought Torres would struggle at Anfield. Shows what I know. I think with Chelski it will come down to the level of service he gets and the way they play. If they play like the CL performances and he gets isolated up front then he'll definitely struggle. Get some pace and play in a way City and Liverpool have, and Man Utd use to pre-Moyes and I reckon he'll be a great asset. Depends entirely on Mourinho and the way he wants to play


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 12, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree. I thought Torres would struggle at Anfield. Shows what I know. I think with Chelski it will come down to the level of service he gets and the way they play. If they play like the CL performances and he gets isolated up front then he'll definitely struggle. Get some pace and play in a way City and Liverpool have, and Man Utd use to pre-Moyes and I reckon he'll be a great asset. Depends entirely on Mourinho and the way he wants to play
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, maybe he has good defensive qualities.:whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 12, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dunno, maybe he has good defensive qualities.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Let it go.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Cracking signing. Will it be Ba or Torres or both that goes to make room? Will he keep them all and if so how does he keep them all happy
		
Click to expand...

Not really seen much of him tbh mate. I reckon Torres,Ba & Eto will all leave. Hopefully Lukaku will stay.


----------



## USER1999 (May 13, 2014)

I can't get excited about transfer Windows. We have about 142 millions in the bank, and will be linked with hundreds of players, and then buy a French 16 year old who is a midget, and always injured. There will be no value in the market place, yet again.

If we do buy anyone, Wenger will break them inside Christmas. So what's the point?


----------



## c1973 (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone think there will be much activity prior to the World Cup? I reckon most of the big deals will be done when it's over.


----------



## MadAdey (May 13, 2014)

c1973 said:



			Does anyone think there will be much activity prior to the World Cup? I reckon most of the big deals will be done when it's over.
		
Click to expand...

Some clubs might fancy trying to get some business pre world cup. Take someone like Lallana who a fwe clubs are looking at, if he has a good world cup then it could add a substancial amount to his value. The other problem is that a lot of players will still be there until mid July, then they will have a couple of weeks off to go on holiday. That will make it difficult to liase with players regarding moving and working out contract details.


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			. The other problem is that a lot of players will still be there until mid July, 

.
		
Click to expand...

Not too many English ones I think Adey - but I live in hope!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2014)

Well one of the first big transfers has happened !

Luiz going to PSG for Â£40mil !!! - mental price for a CB who cant defend - Chelsea have got the better deal there.

Oh and Evra has signed a year contract at the Mancs


----------



## anotherdouble (May 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well one of the first big transfers has happened !

Luiz going to PSG for Â£40mil !!! - mental price for a CB who cant defend - Chelsea have got the better deal there.

Oh and Evra has signed a year contract at the Mancs
		
Click to expand...

Best deal by far. 40m for dangerous Dave. Not a Jose fan but he done us proud there. Question is what will he spend it on


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 24, 2014)

Luiz, a defender with no first touch and can't read a game and for the bargain price of Â£40m. I think Chelsea have done some great business there. The might Fulham clear out has started with some old stagers and a few youngsters being released. Expecting more to go soon. 

I would think a few deals will be agreed and then announced after the WC. I have a feeling it will be a busy summer all over the place and lots of big names going to new clubs for big bucks


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2014)

Hoping for any player who can run and pass the ball on the floor!! Will make a change:rant:


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2014)

Talks of Balotelli joining Liverpool to replace Suarez. 
Brenda must love hassle.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Tom Ince looks like he is going to Inter ?!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27574677


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tom Ince looks like he is going to Inter ?!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27574677

Click to expand...

Cracking move for him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Cracking move for him.
		
Click to expand...


Reminds me of the Keane move - surprised a prem team haven't looked at him 

Certainly a cracking move indeed


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Luiz, a defender with no first touch and can't read a game and for the bargain price of Â£40m. I think Chelsea have done some great business there. The might Fulham clear out has started with some old stagers and a few youngsters being released. Expecting more to go soon. 

I would think a few deals will be agreed and then announced after the WC. I have a feeling it will be a busy summer all over the place and lots of big names going to new clubs for big bucks
		
Click to expand...

Think it's Â£50m 
Bet Chelsea couldn't believe it. Basically they can sell Luiz,Buy Costa & have Â£18m in the bank.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think it's Â£50m 
Bet Chelsea couldn't believe it. Basically they can sell Luiz,Buy Costa & have Â£18m in the bank.
		
Click to expand...


That is one cracking deal for Chelsea - selling Luiz.


Still have a doubt about Costa and how effective he will be in the Prem 

Would have looked to have got Cavani in the deal


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Reminds me of the Keane move - surprised a prem team haven't looked at him 

Certainly a cracking move indeed
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he turn Liverpool down? 
That Keane deal must have been a right sickener for Wolves.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Didn't he turn Liverpool down? 
That Keane deal must have been a right sickener for Wolves.
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea what has happened with us and him 

I know we wouldn't pay the fee they asked last summer 

No idea if we went back in for him this summer ?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea what has happened with us and him 

I know we wouldn't pay the fee they asked last summer 

No idea if we went back in for him this summer ?
		
Click to expand...

I remember during January his dad saying he wasn't ready for Liverpool. Not sure how he hasn't got the ability or mental edge for Liverpool, yet six months later is ready for all the trails and troubles of a move to a new country. 

He he looks like a good player, and I guess atm inter are in a similar position to UTD having fallen from grace somewhat. 
Cant help but think Paul has had a major influence on the move.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 26, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think it's Â£50m 
Bet Chelsea couldn't believe it. Basically they can sell Luiz,Buy Costa & have Â£18m in the bank.
		
Click to expand...

did they not let their goalkeeper play in goal in semi? That would make make costa 42/45 mil?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			did they not let their goalkeeper play in goal in semi? That would make make costa 42/45 mil?
		
Click to expand...

Still far too much for a coffee. 

Not it sure they received the rumoured 10m, FIFA said they'd rule against it.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Still far too much for a coffee. 

Not it sure they received the rumoured 10m, FIFA said they'd rule against it.
		
Click to expand...

When has that stopped the big clubs papas,everyone bends the rules.he ain't no Starbucks yet but gotta be better then Torres!


----------



## Papas1982 (May 26, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			When has that stopped the big clubs papas,everyone bends the rules.he ain't no Starbucks yet but gotta be better then Torres!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah far enough. I suppose letting them off the money for a fee if 32m couod have been arranged. Be interesting to see if price were to change if ithwr teams. Became involved.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 26, 2014)

Does seem cheap 32 million as he was one of best forwards in the world this year,and Carroll was 35 million and still think we payed well over the odds for him at 18 million.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Does seem cheap 32 million as he was one of best forwards in the world this year,and Carroll was 35 million and still think we payed well over the odds for him at 18 million.
		
Click to expand...

Think Â£32 mil is a decent price for him - remembering it's possible that he has had a golden season.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I remember during January his dad saying he wasn't ready for Liverpool. Not sure how he hasn't got the ability or mental edge for Liverpool, yet six months later is ready for all the trails and troubles of a move to a new country. 

He he looks like a good player, and I guess atm inter are in a similar position to UTD having fallen from grace somewhat. 
Cant help but think Paul has had a major influence on the move.
		
Click to expand...


He came to Selhurst Park in January, scored in his first game and then rarely got a look in. He would be better staying for a season where they will bulk him up a bit to make him stronger, like they have with Gayle, and then he'd be a better PL prospect. I don't see him cutting it in Italy or a top PL team at the moment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Rodgers has signed a new deal with us - a young German player called Emre Can is looking to sign as well 

Pochettino looks like he is off to Spurs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27579533


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

Well Spurs have a new boss - Pochettino !

Not sure if that's the right move


----------



## Papas1982 (May 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Spurs have a new boss - Pochettino !

Not sure if that's the right move
		
Click to expand...

Trying to be as neutral as possible. 

Hes ear moved to a club which if we'd continued and not sold anyone, is where we could hope to be in a few years. 

He'll the boot when they finish 5th or below and then his rep will be slightly tarnished. No idea at all who we can get!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2014)

Talks of Fabregas being available for around Â£30m. Seems cheap if Lellana is valued at Â£25m & Luiz at Â£50m.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Talks of Fabregas being available for around Â£30m. Seems cheap if Lellana is valued at Â£25m & Luiz at Â£50m.
		
Click to expand...

Heard that Arsenal were after him again - thats just what they dont need - another small technical CM , but can see it happening.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

Seems no where near the player he was a few years ago to me. So a fair price? That luiz deal is mindboggling


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think it's Â£50m 
Bet Chelsea couldn't believe it. Basically they can sell Luiz,Buy Costa & have Â£18m in the bank.
		
Click to expand...

Better still have Â£50 million in the bank & give Lukaku a chance.  But allegedly he's off to Roma in part exchange for yet another centre half.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Better still have Â£50 million in the bank & give Lukaku a chance.  But allegedly he's off to Roma in part exchange for yet another centre half.
		
Click to expand...


Really ? Can't see why he hasn't been given a chance - has the potential to be better than Drogba, thought he would be perfect for you

Which CB ?


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Can't see why he hasn't been given a chance - has the potential to be better than Drogba, thought he would be perfect for you

Which CB ?
		
Click to expand...

Strange one this , but seems Jose is cutting his nose off to spite his face! All over that penalty do you reckon blue?


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Seems no where near the player he was a few years ago to me. So a fair price? That luiz deal is mindboggling 

Click to expand...

Chelsea have done some cracking business selling Luiz,Mata & De Bruyne for over Â£100m.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? Can't see why he hasn't been given a chance - has the potential to be better than Drogba, thought he would be perfect for you

Which CB ?
		
Click to expand...

This one;

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/chelsea-offer-roma-18m-plus-3624519

Can't say I've seen him or heard of him, but with Terry, Cahill, Ivanovic, Kalas, Chalobah & Christensen on the books, the last thing we need in my opinion is a centre half, and if Lukaku managed around 15 goals a season at West Brom & Everton then he should be worth a chance with the service he should get from Oscar, Willian, Salah & Hazard.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 31, 2014)

Yes pin they have seemed to always chuck cash away but now seem to re couping more then they spend,apart from matic.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			This one;

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/chelsea-offer-roma-18m-plus-3624519

Can't say I've seen him or heard of him, but with Terry, Cahill, Ivanovic, Kalas, Chalobah & Christensen on the books, the last thing we need in my opinion is a centre half, and if Lukaku managed around 15 goals a season at West Brom & Everton then he should be worth a chance with the service he should get from Oscar, Willian, Salah & Hazard.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is rates highly but certainly no better than what you have and not really a youngster at 28 ? 

Think you got it spot on in regards Lukaku 

Will Hazard stay or will PSG be back with a big bid ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah he is rates highly but certainly no better than what you have and not really a youngster at 28 ? 

Think you got it spot on in regards Lukaku 

Will Hazard stay or will PSG be back with a big bid ?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly; Lukaku at 21 is worth a couple of seasons, if he comes good that is the striking position potentially sorted for the next 10 years, and he's played 2 years in the Premiership.  Incomers traditionally take a season to settle, so he's 29 before he's settled in 

Depends how big the bid is; apparently Thorgan Hazard is even better & that is according to Eden, so if it is silly money he may well be off, not that I want to see that, haven't enjoyed watching such a talented player in our team since Zola left.  What I can't work out is how PSG could afford Â£50 million for Luiz after the FFP sanctions, if they lump in even bigger for Hazard then one of the F's in FFP is for farce.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Strange one this , but seems Jose is cutting his nose off to spite his face! All over that penalty do you reckon blue?
		
Click to expand...

If it is then I am very disappointed in him.  A player that young has the cojones to step up you praise him, not slaughter him.  And as the manager if you weren't happy with him taking it you tell someone else to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Exactly; Lukaku at 21 is worth a couple of seasons, if he comes good that is the striking position potentially sorted for the next 10 years, and he's played 2 years in the Premiership.  Incomers traditionally take a season to settle, so he's 29 before he's settled in 

Depends how big the bid is; apparently Thorgan Hazard is even better & that is according to Eden, so if it is silly money he may well be off, not that I want to see that, haven't enjoyed watching such a talented player in our team since Zola left.  What I can't work out is how PSG could afford Â£50 million for Luiz after the FFP sanctions, if they lump in even bigger for Hazard then one of the F's in FFP is for farce.
		
Click to expand...

I think they will be selling a few players - Cavani for one , Pastore also plus a few others 

But I think it's a farce anyway with FFP


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it is then I am very disappointed in him.  A player that young has the cojones to step up you praise him, not slaughter him.  And as the manager if you weren't happy with him taking it you tell someone else to.
		
Click to expand...

I don't feel any deal for Lukaku will happen before the World Cup. I reckon with Belgium Gavin an easy group and Benteke injured. Lukaku has one more stage to prove himself. For Chelsea in his fleeting appearances he hasn't performed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I don't feel any deal for Lukaku will happen before the World Cup. I reckon with Belgium Gavin an easy group and Benteke injured. Lukaku has one more stage to prove himself. For Chelsea in his fleeting appearances he hasn't performed.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to judge based on a hand full of appearances as a 19 year old


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hard to judge based on a hand full of appearances as a 19 year old
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but that's down to Jose. All managers make mistakes. He's probably made his mind up. But I just feel an impressive World Cup might chane it.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Are arsenal becoming city's feeder club hammers after barry,we are like the footballers knackers yard!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



*Are arsenal becoming city's feeder club* hammers after barry,we are like the footballers knackers yard!
		
Click to expand...

Why ? Who are they reported to be after now ?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Who are they reported to be after now ?
		
Click to expand...

They have signed Sagna finally.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			They have signed Sagna finally.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right - free transfer wasnt he ?


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Yes phil . Might be all about the money but city have more chance winning the prem again more then the goners.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Well Arsenal will only offer over 30's one year contract extensions so can see why Sagna wouldnt sign a new contract


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Arsenal will only offer over 30's one year contract extensions so can see why Sagna wouldnt sign a new contract
		
Click to expand...

I think the fact that sagna came out in papers wanting Â£160k probably meant no contract was offered too. Good right back, not great imo. But it means city can boost squad without spending, as per ffp rules.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Arsenal will only offer over 30's one year contract extensions so can see why Sagna wouldnt sign a new contract
		
Click to expand...

Really surprised he has not signed for my team we love a 30+player he would of got a 5 year deal!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Really surprised he has not signed for my team we love a 30+player he would of got a 5 year deal!
		
Click to expand...

Who is your team ? He is signing for a team that won the Prem and is playing in the CL next season


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

The mighty hammers phil,you know the team that won the World Cup


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is your team ?
		
Click to expand...





:smirk:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Fish said:



View attachment 10775


:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

:ears: That's millwall fans thanks fish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			The mighty hammers phil,you know the team that won the World Cup 

Click to expand...

Do you really need to know why Sagna didnt sign for you :rofl:


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really need to know why Sagna didnt sign for you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

not really no! Bloke must not know how to launch a football so he is crap:rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			:ears: That's millwall fans thanks fish.
		
Click to expand...

No, you'd like to think it's Millwall fans but we know better! :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Lampard and David Villa both joining New York City ( Owned by the Man City guys )


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			No, you'd like to think it's Millwall fans but we know better! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Hold on the KGB mafia have turned up


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lampard and David Villa both joining New York City ( Owned by the Man City guys )
		
Click to expand...

Good move for Lampard IMO.Hes's been arguably the best MF in the Prem,won everything possible & gets a chance of a big money move to play in the sunshine. It's a hard life


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good move for Lampard IMO.*Hes's been arguably the best MF in the Prem*,won everything possible & gets a chance of a big money move to play in the sunshine. It's a hard life 

Click to expand...

Very much up for debate


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very much up for debate
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, Paul Scholes for me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very much up for debate
		
Click to expand...

Arguably-Open to argument: an arguable question, still unresolved. 2. Capable of being argued plausibly; defensible in argument: 
I never said it was a fact :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Indeed, Paul Scholes for me.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say you was wrong. You could also have said Giggs & I wouldn't disagree.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Gerrard has carried Liverpool for years! Top top player,fatty has scored goals for fun but would pick gerrard every time but the ginger ninja is the best of them all! Don't think there is any better then him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wouldn't say you was wrong. You could also have said Giggs & I wouldn't disagree.
		
Click to expand...

I've never been sold on giggs tbh. I sometimes think his longevity makes him seem better. I don't think he scored enough for a winger. Had a few exceptional seasons. Don't get me wrong, was very good. And would probably be in everyones best prem team ever on the left. But when asked to name the top 20 prem players he'd not be on it for me.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Start a thread with prem best 11 papas should be very good?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Gerrard has carried Liverpool for years! Top top player,*fatty* has scored goals for fun but would pick gerrard every time but the ginger ninja is the best of them all! Don't think there is any better then him.
		
Click to expand...

This nickname always makes me chuckle, I'd go along with your assessment though. Lampards sheer weight (see what i did there) of goals sometimes make him appear better than he was. A bit like, imo this season with gerrard. I'd probably of had him 3/4 best player this year for liverpool but because he scored so many goals (3/4 penalties) i think people thought he was better than ever.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I've never been sold on giggs tbh. I sometimes think his longevity makes him seem better. I don't think he scored enough for a winger. Had a few exceptional seasons. Don't get me wrong, was very good. And would probably be in everyones best prem team ever on the left. But when asked to name the top 20 prem players he'd not be on it for me.
		
Click to expand...

It's all about opinion mate. I wouldn't say Giggs,but you couldn't argue with anyone that did.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Gerrard has carried Liverpool for years! Top top player,fatty has scored goals for fun but would pick gerrard every time but the ginger ninja is the best of them all! Don't think there is any better then him.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he's carried Liverpool when he's played with the likes of Fowler,Owen,Torres,Alonso,Garcia,Hamann,Carra,Carroll....& still hasn't won the league.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Not sure he's carried Liverpool when he's played with the likes of Fowler,Owen,Torres,Alonso,Garcia,Hamann,Carra,Carroll....& still hasn't won the league.
		
Click to expand...

Oh & Suarez


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			It's all about opinion mate. I wouldn't say Giggs,but you couldn't argue with anyone that did.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point. I mean I'd say my favourite was Le Tiss, but many would argue (wrongly imo) he was a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## sandmagnet (Jun 1, 2014)

Champs lge final was gerrard fa cup final the git beat us on his own he is the difference, he plays 80% of the balls for goofy and Sturridge . But one player does not make a championship side,and be fair Man U arsenal, man city and Chelsea have had better players and managers till this season.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 1, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Champs lge final was gerrard fa cup final the git beat us on his own he is the difference, he plays 80% of the balls for goofy and Sturridge . But one player does not make a championship side,and be fair Man U arsenal, man city and Chelsea have had better players and managers till this season.
		
Click to expand...

i think the olympiacos and west ham game are two of his most Roy of the rover displays. Think cl final carra was best on pitch. Gerrard was everywhere, also think didi was good too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 1, 2014)

My best CM in the Prem would be 

Gerrard
Scholes
Keane
Toure 
Makalele
Alonso
Veira 

Then Lampard


----------

